
Mobile application maintenance service - objectivecdev
https://app-fixers.com
======
objectivecdev
App Fixers is a first subscription based Mobile Application Maintenance as a
Service.

Mobile application lifecycle doesn't end at app store upload, It requires
frequent updates. We help app owners to maintain and update their
applications.

We make sure that app is running well in upcoming OS and Devices. We integrate
essential frameworks and libraries into application.

Please watch the video to know more about us:
[https://vimeo.com/239445384](https://vimeo.com/239445384)

